# Change Voice



## bandacoot (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello all! 

I'm doing a scavenger hunt this year again... Usually I create some nice instructions in Adobe and print them out for everyone... however.. this year I would like to record a script onto a CD which is no problem... but I would really love for my voice to sound like a monster, witch, or something else... Does anyone have any good recommendations for doing this? I have some familiarity with Audacity already... but not sure if that would work???

Thanks!!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

*X-Orcism Plug-In - Available FREE for PC and MAC*

Hey bandacoot:

Got just what you need, and it's free!












> In response to ghost stories of economic doom and gloom we invite you to celebrate the festival of witches and ghouls with a bit of fun. SSL is proud to offer you ‘X-Orcism’, our free Halloween plug-in. Feed in your voice and you will be transformed into the voice of Halloween itself… be afraid, be very afraid.
> The X-Orcism plug-in is available for Mac & PC in VST and AU formats.


Got it running on my Mac right now. Mind you, this is a plugin, so you will need sound editing software to start.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's the link to X-Orcism site
Solid State Logic | Music


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Holy ****! Can't believe I forgot to add the link.  Thanks, Dark Lord!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey MacEricG, 
That looks pretty interesting. I'll have to try it out (when work slows down). How would you rate the quality of their effects?

Best,
Cab


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Cab: I've only tested X-Orcism. The quality is very professional. Many of the effects might be standard fare for what you already have available (such as echo and pitch control), but having everything in a single control panel where you can mix together and preview the final result makes it pretty cool.


----------

